# Portland Oregon Mall Shooting



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Sad news in America, thoughts go out to the victims families.

My question is, was this a "gun free" zone?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

survival said:


> Sad news in America, thoughts go out to the victims families.
> 
> My question is, was this a "gun free" zone?


Its in the Mall, its in Oregon, its on the left coast, figure the odds...although there is an off chance we might be surprised, but that would be quiet the long shot bet!

One thing is for sure though...Whens the last time you herd of a mass shooting at the police station or at a gun shop or a gun range?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I live in Oregon and most malls on the western half of the state would be "Gun Free Zones". I dont think the eastern half of the state has malls because of this rule.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Its in the Mall, its in Oregon, its on the left coast, figure the odds...although there is an off chance we might be surprised, but that would be quiet the long shot bet!
> 
> One thing is for sure though...Whens the last time you herd of a mass shooting at the police station or at a gun shop or a gun range?


I think last year a man walked in a Detoilet Police Mini Station with a shottie and started blasting away, but then that's Murder City#2, Flint is #1 with a pop over 100K


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Why is it that every news story about a shooting always makes sure to ID the gun type. The fact that it was an AR-15 is irrelevant. Seriously... only 2 dead... and he used an AR-15? Obviously, it was a shooter issue... not a gun issue... because he could've killed two people with a .22 shooting that poorly (and don't get my intent wrong... I wish that nobody had died). I think the news is doing everything it can to turn the AR-15 into an "evil weapon." If you can afford it... I'd encourage you to buy one now (or at least the lower) before some executive order comes out making new purchases illegal while they "study the issue". You guys can nay say the possibility of this all you want... but if it happens, it would be in effect and enforced until it made it up to SCOTUS... a year or two later.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The media working to turn whatever weapon used into an evil, unneeded, weapon of mass destruction isn't new. That it was a gun free zone I wouldn't be surprised. Or that there simply wasn't anyone armed because of the mentality of people today and the area. It's too bad, but the world can and always will be a dangerous place and people are capable regardless of what you do. The only way to deal with that situation when it presents itself is fire with fire. Which is what the police wanted to do and our society at large used to know they needed to do themselves at times but we've been programmed out of by evil men and women. All those around lived with the idea the police are there to protect them I'm sure and will be there to do it. Think again. On a side note, I'm surprised only 2 died. An AR in capable hands determined to kill, should have taken many more lives than that. But by his actions, he wasn't and mainly wanted attention to me.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

another sour, mean youngster, 22 years old.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

First off, very sad and My prayers to the victims and victims familys.

ok, my Parinoid Conspiracy thoughtis: all these shootings are brain washed Libs following a certian groups ( over in the desert, getting paranoid about the internet watchers) methods for the purpose of getting their political agenda pushed threw.

my 2 cents, I'll put my aluminum foil back on now.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I am betting my money on this being a faked attack. How about that guy shooting up the dark knight rises? He was being seen by an air force psychologist shortly before the attack, a cop let him into the building, he was whisked away without issue and now we hear nothing about him. I have seen local and national 'news events' the past few months that are 100% certifiably invented. Hell, one local one had a known actor made up and acting like he was somebody else. I saw that the news was reporting people's tweets from inside the mall during the shooting? Really? someone is shooting and you whip out the iphone to send a text? Bull****. I find it troubling when I come back to these 'events' and nothing adds up at all when checked. I know that I witnessed the occupy atlanta protests from about a half block away, and what I saw the news reporting on TV was **nothing** like what was actually going on. I had heard some rapper showed up? That's BS, no he didn't. One thing I do recall is that there were spooks all through the crowd talking into their wrists and listening on earpieces dressed as protestors. They were completely terrible at concealing it. It was a very highly televised, very manipulated event where the players waited patiently for signals and acted their parts. The television and modern news media is about 80% misdirection and lies these days.

Witness thinks someone let gunman inside Colorado movie theater | wkyc.com





 this one was so childish it was laughable. You can hear the fan blowing the fake palm tree in front of the blue screen. THEY WERE PRESENTING THIS AS REAL NEWS when in fact they were making it all up. This is what I mean.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I think last year a man walked in a Detoilet Police Mini Station with a shottie and started blasting away, but then that's Murder City#2, Flint is #1 with a pop over 100K


Bet he didnt get too far on his "Suicide Mission" before PD punched his ticket!

Only two deaths and he had a AR-15? Sorry for the tragic loss of innocent life, but thank God it was only 2. With a AR-15 that should have been a blood bath beyond words. I guess he apparently was using a Beta Mag (and it too jammed) too, like the Colorado shooter was. Too bad there wasnt a CCW holder around to end it as quick as it started, its possible no one would have died.

WoadWarrior/Leon you do have to seriously wonder about a few of these incidences and if there aint more too it than meets the eye.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

My prayers go out to the victims. A hospice nurse and a coach, thier lives wasted.
Makes on wonder. All the "jams" these shooters have, may just be stupid people doing stupid things. In the least it's good to see they couldn't operate their weapon.
I've read police only hit 10% to 30% of target they intend to shoot.(depending on the study) 
It may prove that in a self defense situation you must practice practice practice and become great, because when the shtf you won't be so good.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

From reading and watching a vid, this kid just snapped. I know they always say they were/are the sweetest person and can never imagine them doing this... He stole the gun, and they showed vid of him shooting hand guns.

I agree, there should have been more fatalities (not that I wnat there to be) but not because of the gun but because of the place and how many rounds he got off. Perhaps ( and I know this is gonna sound dumb) he didn't want to shoot anyone but just cause alot of attention? I wonder if in a few days it comes out he was looking for someone and realized he killed ppl other then his target and then shot himself.

I am just really sick of these active shooters.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think we'll see a drop off of shootings until society starts working on behavior problems. Modern society has a ''bury your head in the sand ''attitude about mental issues, these are the results.jmho


LAWNKILLER said:


> From reading and watching a vid, this kid just snapped. I know they always say they were/are the sweetest person and can never imagine them doing this... He stole the gun, and they showed vid of him shooting hand guns.
> 
> I agree, there should have been more fatalities (not that I wnat there to be) but not because of the gun but because of the place and how many rounds he got off. Perhaps ( and I know this is gonna sound dumb) he didn't want to shoot anyone but just cause alot of attention? I wonder if in a few days it comes out he was looking for someone and realized he killed ppl other then his target and then shot himself.
> 
> I am just really sick of these active shooters.


----------

